# Organic Insecticide



## ZTEC (Mar 30, 2008)

In need of organic insecticide for box elder bugs and japanese beetles coming up.  Wanna keep everything 100% organic as much as possible.


----------



## dankbud420 (Mar 30, 2008)

then dont use any insecticide go to home depot lowes or just about any garden centers around and look for praying mantis eggs. the eat everything in site and dont harm the plants one bit. less alternitive is the lady bugs but they dont eat the inscet it's self only the eggs and larva. both dont coast more than 5 or 6 bucks. if u want organic this is the way to go


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2008)

"diatomaceous earth"...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

^yup, that and safers makes an organic kill all that is good too.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 7, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "diatomaceous earth"...


 
Sounds like interesting stuff. How do you use it?


----------



## snuggles (Apr 7, 2008)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> Sounds like interesting stuff. How do you use it?



Hey Dr.,
I'm not Hick, obviously but I can tell you it's a soil additive and works pretty well. He can fill you in with the specifics but when I used it I just sprinkled on top of my soil.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 8, 2008)

How bout a good one for aphids?


----------



## Hick (Apr 8, 2008)

hXXp://www.dirtworks.net/Diatomaceous-Earth.html

hXXp://www.biconet.com/crawlers/DE.html

hXXp://www.freshwaterorganics.com/
I've found it locally, under a few different brand names.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 8, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.dirtworks.net/Diatomaceous-Earth.html
> 
> hXXp://www.biconet.com/crawlers/DE.html
> 
> ...



I am I reading it right, this can be used in hydro too? Has anyone done it in hydro, I imagine it dissolves up nicely but I was curious.

For aphids I don't know, I use the sticky tape and get by fine but I've never had an infestation, and sometimes I'll sit some small dishes of water around, that gets some of them LOL. Sorry I can't be of more help but I don't like to give advice unless I know or have encountered the same problem.


----------



## Hick (Apr 8, 2008)

I've only experience with dirt. I used it on a gnat infestation from some infected compost. I put a layer right on top of the soil, too. But I've heard of it being brushed on the leaves, somewhat effective on mites and other pests. IME it great for anything that crawls.
  When I used it, I also watered the plants from the bottom, rather than water in, the DE. Which is pretty high in calcium. 
  I have 'hard' water, well water already pretty high in calcium. Too much calcium, can lock out other nutrients.


----------

